# Yellow Balls Rule



## 1TEETIME (May 20, 2006)

1. They play exactly the same as any other ball
2. When you hit the middle of the fairway with your driver, as you walk up to your ball you have to admit it's a pretty good feeling, if you have a yellow ball, you get that feeling longer because your mind knows that it is your ball 
sooner than when you have to walk all the way to it to KNOW it's your ball.
3. No one ever "picks up" or hits the yellow ball by mistake
4. Yellow balls are easier to find when you do hit them in the woods 
5. Yellow balls are less than $20 for 15

I started using them this year after I found one on the course and played the rest of the round with it, and there is no turning back. If you can get past the initial "rookie" look of the yellow ball, I can assure anyone that tries it will see the difference. A few wise cracks from your partners is a small price to pay. After I won a few friendly matches, the wise cracks stopped. 

Yellow Balls Rule


----------



## Carolina (May 31, 2006)

yeah the main reason is you are able to find them in the woods. Plus they are cheaper.


----------



## green lea (Apr 20, 2006)

ok, they definatly dont play like any other ball, and in the fall there impossible to find in the leaves


----------



## Carolina (May 31, 2006)

Find in the leaves?? The balls I believe he is talking about are highlighter yellow so they look nothing like the leaves. If they do look like the leaves you have some interesting trees.


----------



## canadian_husker (Apr 24, 2006)

Carolina said:


> Find in the leaves?? The balls I believe he is talking about are highlighter yellow so they look nothing like the leaves. If they do look like the leaves you have some interesting trees.



on planet earth in the fall lots of leaves turn yellow


----------



## Carolina (May 31, 2006)

Your leaves turn highlighter yellow? Thats different. I have seen yellow leaves but not highlighter yellow.


----------



## green lea (Apr 20, 2006)

in a sea of bright yellow leaves a highlighter yellow ball does not stick out like a white one would my friend. acctually yellow dosent even really stick out on green grass verry well. golf balls are probably white becaus white sticks out on dark colors, like grass green, quite well. probably better than most colors anyway.


----------



## Carolina (May 31, 2006)

ahh... a sea of them you say, but if you play like me and are in the woods alot it saves you alot of time trying to find them.


----------



## ronaldo0501 (Jun 8, 2006)

*Orange Balls*

Orange balls are not bad either, except in the fall. You can find them easily and you know which one is yours. But in the fall, forget it! You need to change to another color.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

A number of years ago when the orange and yellow optic balls were popular, I loved the yellow balls. My somewhat poor eyesight picked up the yellow color very well and I was sorry to see them disappear from the shelves. If someone is still making a reasonable quality ball in optic yellow, I'd sure like to know about it.


----------



## U Grooves (Feb 13, 2007)

If titleist makes a yellow ProV, i may use it.


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Check out this site for Yellow balls. Titleist makes a yellow ball, now whether its a Pro V, I can't say...

Knetgolf.com - Home of the Half Price Golf Ball

Del


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

U Grooves said:


> If titleist makes a yellow ProV, i may use it.


:laugh: The chances of that happening are slim to none, and Slim left town 
White only for me please.


----------



## Dysfunctional (Jan 10, 2007)

I picked up a box of practice balls (I tend to hit in the water a lot...) and some of them were green. I have a hard enough time finding the white ones but green?


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

Maybe it's so you can see them underwater??? 

I used to play with the half yellow / half white ball years ago... They were really easy to find! 

Now, I just mark my white balls so they are easy to spot while I'm walking in the woods next to the fairway.


----------



## zaphod (Jan 3, 2007)

srothfuss said:


> Maybe it's so you can see them underwater???
> 
> I used to play with the half yellow / half white ball years ago... They were really easy to find!
> 
> Now, I just mark my white balls so they are easy to spot while I'm walking in the woods next to the fairway.


My yellow ball rule is to hit them further into the woods. Have not found one of decent quality on course but they might be out there


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

Hey,

Can you recommend any Good Yellow colored golf ball?

My wife used the purple colored balls, and lost one...lol.
The caddies had a hard time looking for it.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

I will second you on this..he's right, a yellow ball makes no difference in tall grass, or leaves. I know. I don't care if is bright orange, it it goes in my ditch, it ain't coming back. It's wierd, all the colors still blend, even though the grass is grass, or whatever.


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

Yellow balls don't really seem to make a difference to me, except for the other people hitting your ball thing. White for me, but if you really think you need a ball that's easy to find, try the white range balls with the red stripes.​


----------



## Shawnr (Feb 21, 2007)

just picked up some balls from target. TopFlite 'XL More Roll'. being that i dont know and cant tell the difference between any type of ball yet, i liked them for their, "hey here i am!" quality. :cheeky4:


----------



## cesc (Mar 3, 2007)

My favourite colour is blue but I'd have to say white balls are the best...they are the norm...but that's not my only reason...


----------

